# Welcome to my world



## neo_logic_2k (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all,

Well this is my first post, and I wanted to introduce you to my tortoise's, Tarquin and Tess well we are 90% sure its a Tess :0) Tarquin is 4yrs old and Tess is 2. We have had them for about a year now and have recently upgraded the tank to a larger size.

I will upload some pictures of the tank shortly, but if anyone would like to see a live cam please user the following link

http://tarquin.viewnetcam.com and log in with

Username: showme
Password: letmesee


----------



## rav06 (Aug 7, 2008)

nice tortoise


----------

